# Cyp. vendors



## abax (Nov 2, 2013)

in the U.S. that have reasonable prices? Perhaps an opinion on the easiest
to plant outside in zone 6B? I've looked over the plants from White Flower
and they're a bit steep per plant for my budget and the number of plants
I'd like to establish.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 2, 2013)

I recommend Hillside Nursery and Gardens at Post Hill for reasonable prices and good quality plants. I wrote an article on this subject earlier this year on my blog - http://botanyboy.org/where-to-buy-lady-slipper-orchids-online-north-american-sources/

If you go with species I'd start with C. parviflorum v. pubescens (AKA pubescens). C. reginae too will probably be OK in your climate despite the hot summers. You can try C. kentuckiense, but honestly it is not that straightforward a plant in the open garden. If you go with hybrids you are likely to easily succeed with many. Ron Burch has a wide variety of them for sale.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 2, 2013)

The 3 sources Tom just mentioned are good. Spangle Creek Labs is another possibility. They sell young 2nd and 3rd year seedlings ready to plant out from flasks. These are a little tricky to handle, but they are fairly inexpensive. There is a reason that mature plants are expensive, it takes time to get them there, and some skill too. http://www.spanglecreeklabs.com/


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2013)

Robert's Flower Supply (http://www.orchidmix.com/) also carries them, and he's pretty reasonable.


----------



## abax (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you all or y'all. I lost a very large stand of acaule because of the pine
bark beetle invasion. I tried transplanting a large plug with original soil, but it was a miserable failure. Cyps. are losing ground everywhere in KY
and I'd love to develop a good stand of just about any of the species closer
to home so I can keep an eye on them. The loss of native pines and trespassers on four-wheelers destroyed the acaule stand.

I totally understand why the plants are expensive, but I just don't have the budget to
buy 20-30 at 200.00 per plant at White Flower Farm. Their plants do look really good
though.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 3, 2013)

White Flower Farm is always the most expensive source for any plant. They have a great catalog, but whatever they sell can be bought for much less elsewhere. Too bad Carson Whitlow isn't selling cyps anymore. He used to have very fair prices.


----------



## JPMC (Nov 3, 2013)

I grow all of my cyps indoors, and I can say that you get what you pay for. I'd rather spend up on one good quality plant from a good vendor than very little for 10 poor quality plants. I have had good experience with those listed here, except Spangle Creek with whom I have no experience.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2013)

I know the Steele's from Spangle Creek and their integrity level is very high. Robert's Flower Supply also has quite a few and somewhat reasonable. He also sells media for in-pot culture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2013)

Whatever I order to plant in spring has to be native (or was) and has to go
into a prepared bed outside, but in mostly shade and reasonably protected
from wind. I only found one vendor on the suggestions who has acaule.
I might add that I've done business with White Flower for years and prices are a bit high, but the quality is always excellent and shipping on time for this area.

Tom, I read your article on Hillside's website. Terrific information.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, Hillside Nursery and Gardens at Post Hill are great vendors. Supposedly Ron Burch of Post Hill will be coming to the Paph Forum next Feb. 

Other possible vendors:
www.plantdelights.com/Hardy-Orchids/products/982/#.Une_o3CshNc
www.keepingitgreennursery.com/collections/hardy-orchids?page=3

I would try Cyp Gisela as a very easy hybrid cyp.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 4, 2013)

Bill Steele's seedlings from Spangle Creek are excellent quality, BUT and this is important, SMALL SEEDLINGS ARE TRICKY to handle. NOT FOR BEGINNERS. If you buy these seedlings, you need to expect some losses, they are demanding on their requirements. BUT, if you have had some experience with Cyps, you can expand your collection inexpensively. 

They are very healthy, and will grow nicely if you can give them what they need. With the seedlings there is less tolerance for errors. 

If you are buying your first Cyp, then spend the money and buy mature "multi-nose", multigrowth mature plants. The mature plants are much more forgiving. Once you get to the point where each year your mature plants get larger and bloom better, then tackle the small seedlings.


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2013)

Excellent advice, Leo. It will be my first attempt at ordering Cyps. Transplanting was a heartbreaking disaster with acaule. I think I may
order more expensive mature plants and mix in a few smaller plants to
find out how well I can do with them. The Showy is native to this area so
I really want to get the best I can find. Then attempt acaule.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 5, 2013)

Linus- Thanks for the link to Keeping It Green...I ordered a C. formosanum from them. Had one years ago that bloomed every year, until it's site got overgrown.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 5, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Linus- Thanks for the link to Keeping It Green...I ordered a C. formosanum from them. Had one years ago that bloomed every year, until it's site got overgrown.



They have a sale: 3 or $105
http://www.keepingitgreennursery.com/products/cypripedium-formosanum-ladys-slipper-orchid

Will you be coming to the Paph Forum (Ron Burch of Gardens at Post Hill will be speaking)? If so, want to split an order?


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh man, I sure wish I could attend the Paph. Forum! I found out about it
too late to make plans for this year. I'd love to split an order, but it's
not the right time for planting-out here and my bed isn't prepared. We've
already had frost and temps. below 30F...also day temps. in the low 70s
sometimes. I'm a little spooky about planting anything outside with such
wildly swinging temps.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 6, 2013)

abax said:


> Oh man, I sure wish I could attend the Paph. Forum! I found out about it
> too late to make plans for this year. I'd love to split an order, but it's
> not the right time for planting-out here and my bed isn't prepared. We've
> already had frost and temps. below 30F...also day temps. in the low 70s
> ...



I believe that Ron Burch of Gardens at Posthill will bring cyps in pots, which you can transplant later. 
As for splitting an order, yah, the timing might not work out if we all don't live close by.


----------

